# Bread recipe for making buns??



## squisha (Dec 16, 2005)

I recently received a Kitchenaid Mixer as a gift and made bread in it last night. My fiancee and I love it so much that we are considering stopping buying store bought bread and making it completely ourselves. I was just wondering if we could take our favorite bread recipe and seperate it out and shape it to make like hamburger buns, sub buns, etc, or if there are seperate recipes for each.


----------



## z~bestus (Dec 13, 2005)

SQUISHA:
Good Afternoon. Yes!!, you can do want your imagination is thinkng about. They are both Yeasted lean bread dough. You must consider if you wish soft or hard rolls, If you want soft buns then you must consider changing your flour type. Anyway, if you require further assistance post back my friend. Any recipe can be altered. Good luck & have a nice day.
~Z~BESTUS.


----------



## kylew (Aug 14, 2000)

These are the world famous Moomie's Buns! I use my stand mixer to make the dough. You can use any shape you like. I've even baked it as a loaf.

• 1 c water 
• 2 tbsp butter or margarine 
• 1 egg 
• 3 1/4 c. flour 
• 1/4 c. sugar 
• 1 tsp salt 
• 3 tsp instant yeast 

• Place all ingredients in your bread machine. Select dough. Allow to run cycle. 
• Dump out onto lightly floured surface. Divide into 8 pieces. With each piece, slap into a bun shape. Usually 4 or 5 slaps will do it. Place on greased cookie sheets or your bun pans, cover; rise about 30 to 40 minutes. 
Bake in preheated 375 degree oven for 12 to 15 minutes til golden. Cool on wire racks. I like to add a tsp of onion powder and about 1/2 tsp dried onion to the dough in the bread machine. It maks a light onion-y flavor that it wonderful! 
• When I do these for burgers, I split the bun, butter, and fry in a skillet til brown. Yummy! They make great sandwich buns too! Nice and soft! You can't go wrong with this recipe! 

• Moomie's Food Processor Buns (directions by Karen Noll)

• Place flour, sugar, salt and instant yeast in the bowl of the food processor (7-cup or larger model) fitted with the steel blade. Pulse ingredients briefly to combine. 

• Add the egg and butter or margarine, and pulse briefly again to combine. 

• With the motor running, add the water (90 – 95 degrees) slowly through the feed tube just until a rough dough ball forms, usually about 20 seconds. Stop the machine, check the consistency of the dough (it should be slightly sticky), and adjust water/flour if necessary. Process for an additional 20 seconds, for a total processing time of no more than 45 seconds to avoid overheating your dough. 

• Place in a slightly oiled bowl or dough rising bucket, cover loosely with plastic wrap, and let rise for about an hour until doubled in bulk. 

• Continue with directions for shaping and baking. 

• Notes: 
• To include your favorite variations: 
• - Dry flavorings (like onion powder or Penzey’s Foxpoint seasoning) should be added with the flour 
• - If you are using honey or molasses instead of sugar, add with the butter and egg


----------



## squisha (Dec 16, 2005)

Thanks for all the help! One question remains, though. How do you get the right shape for sub buns (oval)? Is there specific pans to buy that can achieve that or do you have to be kinda artistic with it?


----------



## breadcrazed (Mar 9, 2010)

fantastic recipe! Thanks! Made excellent sub buns for meatball subs.


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

I'm always amazed at how far back some of these threads run. 

This one, for instance, goes back to 2005. Makes me curious, BreadCrazed. How'd you happen to find it?


----------



## charron (Feb 3, 2010)

lol Nicko did say the search function works better now /img/vbsmilies/smilies/wink.gif


----------



## gonefishin (Nov 6, 2004)

it may be an old thread...but I'll give the buns a try!  

    Before this I hadn't really thought about making regular sandwich bread and buns.  


   thanks,
  dan


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

Yeah, he did, Charron. And yeah it does.

A couple of interesting things about the thread, and how things change rapidly in the culinary world. Three people took part in the original discussion, and I don't recognize two of them. I've been a member for three years.

More significant, I don't think the question would even be posed nowadays. And if it were, many more people would take part.

In 2005, artisan bread was just coming into its own. Many of the techniques were first being learned by cooks and even bakers. Previously, excluding professional bakers, most of us baked bread merely by following recipes. We made good bread, too. But we didn't understand the process. So the answer would not have been self-evident. 

Now even the most casual baker is at least passingly familiar with the science of bread making. We understand not only what happens, but why it happens. And the fact that using the same dough for anything from mini-buns to full-sized loaves is rather obvious. Baking times may have to be adjusted, but otherwise allee allee same same.


----------



## breadcrazed (Mar 9, 2010)

I didn't even realize this thread was so old! Old is the new "new" I guess.

Yes, I found the recipe using this sites search feature. I found the site looking for sub bun recipes on the web (not very reliable for the most part but this time I totally scored). I have tried maaaaaaaaaaaany recipes to use for meatball subs specifically, only to find they just weren't what I was looking for at all and my family ate the meatballs and left the bun behind. Not this time!
 
I look forward to gleaning more equally wonderful recipes from here.

I grew up eating homemade bread and once I'd grown up and left home I was sorely dissappointed by what passed as bread in my local stores and bakeries (no offence to the local bakers of today, Im sure they're better now) So I began to make it myself. 20 years later it's almost as good as Moms. Nothing replaces the smell of homemade bread baking in the oven, nothing!
 
I made a second batch of buns for lunches this past week. My family raved about how soft they still were on Friday. Lovely texture.

Thanks again.


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

>Before this I hadn't really thought about making regular sandwich bread and buns.  <

Shows how we all think differently, Dan. When I first got into bread making on a serious level, one of the first things I asked myself was, "Can this work as a sandwich loaf."

What I discovered is that almost any formula/recipe for a free-standing bread works just as well in a loaf pan. 

Similarly, I started experimenting making buns---particular slider-sized. Lo and behold! The same syndrome applied. 

Just part of the magic of the dough


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

The new new. I like that, BreadCrazed.

If it would only apply to my tired old bod...../img/vbsmilies/smilies/cool.gif


----------



## gonefishin (Nov 6, 2004)

KYHeirloomer said:


> Shows how we all think differently, Dan. When I first got into bread making on a serious level, one of the first things I asked myself was, "Can this work as a sandwich loaf."
> 
> What I discovered is that almost any formula/recipe for a free-standing bread works just as well in a loaf pan.
> 
> ...


 It also demonstrates the benefits of a well developed cooking/food community. When I first getting serious about learning breads I initially was thinking free form Artisans breads. I then branched off , only slightly, with things like English muffins, Sandwich sized, crackers, etc.

But until reading the resurrected thread I just simply overlooked plain old pan shaped breads. I mean, instead of buying a loaf of white I could start making my own...plus buns!

Life is simply too short to buy prepared foods!

dan


----------



## scott0949 (Oct 18, 2013)

I don't know squat about breads. All I know is that I went to a farmers market and traded an Amish guy food, and he gave me a couple loaves of white bread, his mother made. It was incredible. Absolutely incredible. Does anyone have a recipe for just plain good old fashikned white bread, or is the recipe listed here that la a few years old, the recipe I use? Also, I don't have a bread machine. Is it possible to hand mix the ingredients? Thanks in advance for your responses.


----------



## dillbert (Jul 2, 2008)

given the detailed description of the white bread.....

(a)  abandon bread machines all ye who enter here into the bread making world.

for a nice plain white loaf, check Joy of Cooking White Bread Plus.

designed / instructed for a hand mixer approach - I use a KA lift bowl model with a dough hook with serious success.

nice crust, fine crumb, denser than Wonderbread.


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

Dillbert said:


> ...nice crust, fine crumb, denser than Wonderbread.


 Try your recipe using a soft wheat flour like White Lily. You'll be pleasantly surprised by the lighter texture. And use 100% WL bread flour for your loaf; it acts just like AP flour.


----------



## dillbert (Jul 2, 2008)

actually I don't aspire to homemade Wonderbread (g) - we quite like the slightly heavier JoC-WP+ - it makes for a really  mean piece of toast!

anyway....time to time I do have cake flour, so I'll keep your suggestion in mind - I did luv' an experiment

oh, I have a sad story about White Lily - after thousands of years "looking" I found that Walmart stocks it in our area - so I went forth and bought a bag explicitly to work on the biscuits thing.

so I did.  biscuits came out nice - definitely to reputation, light airy fluffy puffy etc  . . .

the rest went like:

"So tell me dear, what do you think of the biscuits?"

"I like your old ones better."

oops.


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

For my scones, either lemon raisin or black walnut, I blend 2 1/3 C of KA Bread Flour with 2C of White Lily Bread Flour.  A great combination.


----------



## coloradocook (Feb 27, 2015)

I have a recipe for Sweet Potato Bread that I'd like to use for burger buns. Would I need to make any adjustments?

1 c cooked, mashed sweet potatoes

9 Tbsp. milk

3 Tbsp. butter

3 Tbsp. sugar

1 1/2 tsp salt

3 c bread flour

1 Tbsp. bread machine yeast

I usually make these buns, which are awesome & freeze well. http://low-cholesterol.food.com/recipe/bread-machine-hamburger-buns-167002

My husband loves the sweet potato bread, but I'm kind of tired of it. It is a bit too "yeasty" sometimes. Could I tweak the amount of yeast?

Thank you!


----------



## mtullius (Feb 20, 2014)

You can use that dough Reduce the bake time, because the rolls are smaller. Depending on the size, bake between 12-18 minutes.

That bread sounds good, I've saved the recipe to try.

You can try and reduce the yeast. I haven't experimented with this, I've read that you should start with 3/4 of the original amount and see how that works. When you use less it takes longer to rise.

Does the recipe instruct you to soften the yeast in warm water, maybe with a little sugar? The water temp, amount of sugar and  amount of time you let it grow like that before adding to the dough can give it a more yeasty flavor. Use it as soon as it starts to get foam.


----------



## mtullius (Feb 20, 2014)

I made the sweet potato dough as  pull apart rolls in a 9X13 and baked for 20 minutes like I do my regular pull aparts. I made it by hand using AP flour and a pack of regular active dry yeast and proofed the yeast. (A pack is 2-1/4 teaspoons so a bit less than the tablespoon called for) They came out very nice. Beautiful color and not too yeasty but nicely risen. It did take a bit longer but it was a cool day.  They are just barely sweet, less so than a Hawiian roll. I think they would be great for BBQ sandwiches. Or cinnamon rolls.

I had a few leftover and they made the prettiest bread crumbs. I put them in meatballs. I might use them for bracciole, or mixed with cornbread for sausage chestnut stuffing.


----------

